# Suddenly refusing to eat wet food



## CheeSauce (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello! So I had a question for everyone. When I first adopted my cat, Maru, around 6 months ago, he was eating wet food and dry food daily. He was also super excited for his wet food and would always beg for it. 

Then, after I left for two days for a trip, I had the catsitter feed Maru only dry food so that it would be easier. Since then Maru refused to eat any wet food. He smells it and licks it once and then ignores it for the rest of the time. 

I tried to mix his wet food with his dry food but he just ignores it (and it wastes dry food!) I also bought tuna for cats from trade joes and tried to put that on top of the wet food with no results. 

I used to feed him many different flavors and rotate between Natural Balance and Wellness. I would like to have him eat his wet food because I know that it is better for him and also I notice his stool isn't as firm since he stopped eating it.

He drinks A LOT of water so water isn't so much of an issue.

Has anyone has this problem before? Or do you have any advice on how I can get him to eat his wet food? I would greatly appreciate any feedback you guys have. Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I had difficulty convincing my cats to eat their wet food...different circumstances in my case, but the same problem. I put some dry food in my coffee grinder and ground it up to make kibble pepper, which I sprinkled on top of the wet. The kibble smells a lot stronger that way than it would if you just mix the dry in with the wet. Other than the kibble pepper, I removed all dry food (so they only got wet plus the "pepper"). If you're feeding dry as well as wet, chances are Maru will just eat the dry food.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

My cat does that too. I try to feed him mostly wet food, but I keep a small bag of Blue Buffalo dry food to use as a treat. I use a tablespoon measuring spoon to dispense it so I can kind of keep track of how much dry he gets. I've noticed that if I go overboard feeding the dry it takes awhile to get back on track with the wet food. He ends up waiting for the dry only. I just put out both at the same time for a few days then gradually cut back on the dry. I feel bad having to limit him but he has had trouble with crystals in his urine so maximum water intake is key.


----------



## CheeSauce (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of the ideas, I tried the kibble pepper today and Maru ate a bit and then left it  I am going to try to cut out his dry food for now though and see if that does the trick.


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

I feed my six month old dry food only through the self-feeding exercise ball which you fill and she snacks on that during the day and first thing in the morning. She has to roll it with her paws to dispense the kibble. Otherwise she enjoys her wet food in the AM and maybe a second time during the day and then around 10:00 PM at night before her bedtime. She will finish it in the am if she has left anything in the bowl.

I think when he gets hungry he will eat.


----------

